# 2 Netzwerke mit FLI4L verbinden



## Peacy Stein (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteindander, 

ich möchte mit einem FLI4L-Router 2 Netzwerke verbinden. 
Das eine Netz hat die IP 192.168.178.x und das andere Netz hat die IP 192.168.155.x

In dem erstgenannten Netz (192.168.178.x) steht ein DSL Router zur Internet-Verbindung. Die PCs im zweiten Netz sollen über diesen Router auch ins Internet gelangen. 

Kann mir jemand mit der Konfiguration des FLI4L Routers helfen ?

BIsher sieht es da bez. der Ethernet Einstellungen so aus:

```
#------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Ether networks used with IP protocol:
#------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IP_NET_N='1'                   # number of IP ethernet networks, usually 1
IP_NET_1='192.168.155.1/24'      # IP address of your n'th ethernet card and
                               # netmask in CIDR (no. of set bits)
IP_NET_1_DEV='eth0'            # required: device name like ethX

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Additional routes, optional
#------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IP_ROUTE_N='3'                            # number of additional routes
IP_ROUTE_1='192.168.178.0/24 192.168.178.1'  # network/netmaskbits gateway
IP_ROUTE_2='192.168.155.0/24 192.168.155.1'
IP_ROUTE_3='192.168.178.0/0 192.168.155.0'       # example for default-route

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------

